# CO2 system with Sodastream CO2 canisters?



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been running low tech planted aquarium for a while wanting to keep it relatively maintenance free. Now I'd like to try CO2 to see how much better it looks /w help of CO2. 

I've been trying to see if I can put together reasonably priced system with parts off Amazon but can't find a decent source of CO2. Has anyone tried the sodastream CO2 canisters available from Canadian tire or other grocery stores? Looks like it will require an adapter to fit a regulator.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting idea. I am following your progress.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02 system*

well in my opinion u are better off going with a paint ball canister set up as the soda stream is diff threads then a paintball canister . a refill with sodastream is 24 .00 at refill centers .. approx. &#8230; I have a sodastream and I can get it filled at a paintball store for 11.00 last time I was there . I think the better way is paintball canisters &#8230; unless u have a sodastream and want to use it as a multiuse &#8230;


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

tom g said:


> well in my opinion u are better off going with a paint ball canister set up as the soda stream is diff threads then a paintball canister . a refill with sodastream is 24 .00 at refill centers .. approx. &#8230; I have a sodastream and I can get it filled at a paintball store for 11.00 last time I was there . I think the better way is paintball canisters &#8230; unless u have a sodastream and want to use it as a multiuse &#8230;


Thanks. I was considering this as well. What is the thread on paintball canisters? Do you need an adapter to fit a typical regulator to it?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Agree with Tom, paintball setups are much better in every way. Aside from a convenience and different refill source, sodastreams are expensive and requires a special fitting.

Personally, just invest on the initial purchase of a 5 or 10 pounder, co2 equipment will last nearly forever, my oldest units are over 9 years old now. Still works like new. You may save $100 or so on a paintball setup because of the cheaper cylinders, but you'll make the difference back in refills within a couple of years. On a mid-tech 29g I used to get almost 2 years from a 10lb tank. Which saves a ton on refill and time.

Edit: yes, you need an adapter unless you buy a "paintball" regulator, which is normally just a regulator with a adapter. If there are special ones nowadays that are only fitted with a paintball adapter, i would highly advise on not getting those as that limits future upgrade possibilities.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I've recently made the same upgrade you're considering. I got a 24oz paintball tank from amazon, and had been sitting on a 2-stage regulator by Ista. All the small items (bubble counter, check valve, diffuser) can be bought via amazon, ebay or even locally. 
I agree with default about getting a proper CO2 cylinder, _if you have the budget_ (I didn't). I'll upgrade if/when I can, but I'm in no rush. 
For paintball tank adapters, the thread you need is CGA 320 (the standard regulator thread). Here's an example: https://www.amazon.ca/AQUATEK-CO2-Paintball-Tank-Adapter/dp/B004M49QDC


----------

